# TV pricing?



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

What can I expect to pay for a 26" or 32" flat screen in Mexico? No HD, just a regular TV? Can't bring one with me this trip, but would like one for the house. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have lots of choices and prices will be only slightly higher, if at all. Certainly not worth trying to carry one down, pay duty and take a chance of damaging it.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

expect to pay 9,999.00 pesos for a 32 inch flat screen..... so you save money if you bring your own down here..... remember... if you bring it down in the original box and dont declare at aduana , it can be confiscated.

if i could go back to the usa, i would have purchased a flat screen and drove down with it...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If you don't want HD capable the costs can be much less at Costco or even other locations.
My guess is 7-8,000 pesos and I've seen lower. You do need look at the TV and make sure that you are buying the same resolution that they are showing. I have seen resolutions in Mexico far lower than anything sold in the US.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Bets Buy in Guad has a 32" HD LG brand for $6999 or about 600us

Catálogo


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

sparks said:


> Bets Buy in Guad has a 32" HD LG brand for $6999 or about 600us
> 
> Catálogo


Just got a Sony 32" at Ajijic Tio Sam for $6699 pesos. Bundled it with a few other items and got a nice discount as well! 

Moved into our new home today! Dinner at the Chili Bang BAr, good chow!

Gracias for the Tv info!


----------

